# Squatting in Laos



## WanderLost Radical (Jan 24, 2016)

So I'm heading to Laos around the end of the month, and I heard accomodation there is pretty expensive, and there's a lot of abandonned buildings! So I've been thinking of squatting my stay there.

Has anyone ever did it?
What does the laotian law has to say about it? My googling only resulted in pictures of Laotian squat toilets... :/


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Jan 24, 2016)

Carl Wander said:


> heard accomodation there is pretty expensive


Just looking at Hostelworld for Luang Prabang (which is probably gong to be the most expensive place in Laos), it looks like there are hostel dorms in the $10/night range. 

I don't know anything about the law there but playing "confused Westerner" might work if you get busted. Also, the legal system in most Southeast Asian countries is pretty flexible if you throw a couple bucks at whoever is giving you trouble.

Have fun in Laos! I didn't make it there when I was in SE Asia but I've heard it's beautiful. Let us know how it is.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Jan 24, 2016)

Yeah, I don't like spending more than 7-8 bucks on accomodation, as I'm budgetting at 25/day. 
And yeah, I'll try that if I get busted. According to my experience of the driving laws of Thailand, the laws are there, but anything goes!


----------



## Tony Pro (Jan 24, 2016)

Find yourself a travel buddy to share a hotel room with. When I was traveling with my GF in Vietnam we realized we'd been paying $10 *each* for bunks at backpacker hostels, when normal hotels only cost $10 or $12 for a double room. So that cut the cost in half. Maybe the situation is similar in Laos.
I'm curious, most people go to SEA to party and meet people in hostels. Sounds like you have a more alternative trip planned. What are your plans?


----------



## nomadman (Jan 24, 2016)

I've squatted in Burma without any issues... I just stayed aware of my surroundings and made sure I wasn't coming in and out of the squat multiple times during the day. 

I have a Loatian friend you might be able to couchsurf with. I sent him an email- if he's cool, I'll DM you his info.

My experience is that most things in SEA can be negotiated. So, if you come across a hostel that is $10 a night, but is half empty, you can always try and barter a lower price to fit your budget.

Have fun and write about how it goes.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Jan 25, 2016)

Tony Pro said:


> Find yourself a travel buddy to share a hotel room with.
> Sounds like you have a more alternative trip planned. What are your plans?



Yeah, but I hate travelling with people for more than a few days. People get annoying after a bit. And basically, my plan is Luang Prabang, Viang Vien, Vieng xai, Vientiene, The bolivean plateau then the 4000 islands. Might change after a bit, but thats it for now




nomadman said:


> I've squatted in Burma without any issues... I just stayed aware of my surroundings and made sure I wasn't coming in and out of the squat multiple times during the day.
> 
> I have a Loatian friend you might be able to couchsurf with. I sent him an email- if he's cool, I'll DM you his info.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I figured  I have a day pack for everything I need, just gonna be in the squat at night. And I'd love to have a couch to surf if its in one of the cities listed above.


----------



## Mongo (Jan 25, 2016)

Use this site to find hotels and hostels www.agoda.com. you can usually find places with rooms to yourself for under 10 and hostels average $4.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeah, I know pretty much all the hotel finder websites, I used to have agoda app on my phone, but I dumped it. I usually check trip advisor and walk-in the cheapest ones. I hate reservations...

And im travelling with money being my onoy restriction. So if I can save that 4$/day, that means 120$/month that I can use for travelling longer. 120$ means 4-5 extra days.


----------



## Tony Pro (Jan 27, 2016)

Carl Wander said:


> And im travelling with money being my onoy restriction. So if I can save that 4$/day, that means 120$/month that I can use for travelling longer. 120$ means 4-5 extra days.



Yeah that's exactly the mentality I always have when I travel. the longer the better. Of course sometimes i do get home and think "eh, i should've splurged on that one thing." But I'm never sorry I didn't waste money on hostels full of snoring people and uncomfortable public transport.
Most people blame hotels for the expense of travel, but people like us see them as optional, and an extravagance at that.

You should do what I did, go work in New Zealand, get filthy rich, then go back to Asia.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Jan 27, 2016)

Tony Pro said:


> You should do what I did, go work in New Zealand, get filthy rich, then go back to Asia.



Im actually gonna go back home for a few months shen I'll be dead broke, save up a bit then go worm in Australia for a bit, learn how to sail, go to Taiwan, buy a sail boat, sail through the islands back to Australia, sell the baot for profit and travel Africa


----------



## Tony Pro (Jan 28, 2016)

Carl Wander said:


> Im actually gonna go back home for a few months shen I'll be dead broke, save up a bit then go worm in Australia for a bit, learn how to sail, go to Taiwan, buy a sail boat, sail through the islands back to Australia, sell the baot for profit and travel Africa


That...that sounds like an okay plan.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Feb 9, 2016)

UPdate: the fact that most touristic Lao cities are next to a river is a fucking bliss for a squatter!!


----------



## Tony Pro (Feb 10, 2016)

Carl Wander said:


> UPdate: the fact that most touristic Lao cities are next to a river is a fucking bliss for a squatter!!


Why's that? Are riverbanks there typically undeveloped? Aren't they dirty and swarming with mosquitos?


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Feb 10, 2016)

They're developped, but its dry season right now(winter) so that leaves you a 20' on both side if the river to camp on, and high grass to hide in. And mosquitoes arent a problem in the winter. Nights are fairly chilly (10-15*C) so I guess they go numb?


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Feb 12, 2016)

Update #2: When I leave for the day, I usually leave my big backpack stashed into a bush in a quiet place, make sure its not visible, amd make sure no one sees me come out of my spot. 

Well yesteday I got robbed. Came back to my spot to all my stuff on the ground, and my laptop gone, my multi-tool, my knife, my harmonica, and my battery-powered MP3 player too (seriously?? My MP3??? Its worth nothing and now I'm stuck without music!!)

I still dont know how someone knew it was there, but I feel lucky I still have most of my stuff. Like my sleeping bag. Lessons learnt, and adjustments made!!


----------

